#   ( ) >   >     -7

## RA3CC

(    ),          .        "  " (),   -      -7.

     ,       2013-,    70-   -7. ,              ,   -,       -7 (   -7,   -7-,   -7-,   "-")   :







   .     (   1)   .

   ,    ,   .              (     -7,  1),      -  (-7,  3,   )     , UA6HGY.

 ,       ,     .       -7  ,  UA6HGY    .

      , -7  2,    -7-       .     -7-    A7b,   . ,  ,   ,    -     1945   .

       -    -7-  1948 .    ,   ,     -   ,         1947  1948 :





       - ()  AW2,      " ".   ""   -7- ( -7-)      :







  - ,   ""       "  "??

----------

